# Головокружение, неустойчивость, распирание головы в затылочной части



## Bogdanyuk (29 Авг 2018)

Уважаемые Доктора  добрый вечер! Обращаюсь к вам за помощью и консультацией! У меня такая история: год назад в спокойном состоянии сидя на стуле(после душа) случилось сильное головокружение, вращение предметов вокруг меня или наоборот, , но могу вспомнить, но вроде все таки предметы вращались... , очень испугаоась, успела спуститься на пол, произошёл неполный обморок, пришла в себя через пару минут, после муж сделал сладкий крепкий чай , немного отпустило, но не могла встать где то пол часа, меня качало (швыряло из стороны в сторону) . Скорая приехала, смерила давление 110/70, сахар 4,5, ЭКГ норма, увезли в больницу взяли кровь- в норме, прокапали что то  кучу глицина под язык, и отпустили. 

Далее началось... неустойчивость при походе, как будто земля уходит из под ног и качает как на волнах, приливы жара, панические атаки, муки и точки  в глазах, пелена в глазах больше в вечернее время или когда на улице пасмурно. До приступа 3 дня очень сильно болела голова и выпадало зрение(как вспышка и слепо пятно, в нем не видела пару часов) как я понимаю это была аура .. Все сопутствующие симптомы продолжались год. Из обследований биохимия, общий анализ все показатели крови в норме, чуть повышен холестерин(на 30%выше нормы), Ангиография головного мозга-вариант развития вилизиевого круга, МРТ головного мозга без патологии, МРТ шейного отдела протрузии дисков С4-С5, С5-С6, рентген шейного отдела с функциональные пробами - лордоз сглажен, начальные признаки остеохондроза, УЗДГ сосудов шеи ЛПзА диаметр 3 мм, ППЗА диаметр 3,4 мм, в обоих высокое вхождение в костный канал, при поворотах головы кровоток не нарушен. ЛОРнорма, аудиометрия норма, МРТ слуховых каналов норма.УЗИ сердца - пролапс метрального клапана с регургитацией1- 2 степени(диагноз поставлен ранее)  

Невролог сначала выписал мексидол пропила 2 мес никаких улучшений, дальше направили к психотерапевту, назначен грандаксин и фенибут, плохо переносил пропила месяца полтора , изменений не увидела, дальше по ночам стали неметь руки то правая, то левая до локтя, проснусь .. она висит как тряпка, растираю проходит. Сейчас начала терапию самостоятельно (нахожу в интернете, так как врачи уже открещиваются от меня, диагноза не ставят основного, кроме Вегетативного криза, лечения никакого не назначают) цинаризин, драмина, пропила 10 дней, вроде как полегче совсем немного. 

Очень прошу помочь мне в этом вопросе, какие Ваши версии, какое лечение мне может помочь? Заранее благодарю!


----------



## La murr (30 Авг 2018)

@Bogdanyuk, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (31 Авг 2018)

Подскажите пожалуйста а если в теме не выбрать специалиста, вопрос увидят все доктора форума? Я бы хотела узнать несколько разных мнений. Спасибо!


----------



## AIR (17 Сен 2018)

Вечер добрый! 
По описанию похоже на проблему неврологического характера ... Попробуйте выложить снимки с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (17 Сен 2018)

Благодарю за ответ, снимки закажу чтоб забрали в России, к сожалению нахожусь за границей, проживаю. Есть Мрт шейного отдела. Неврологического, т. е смещение либо компрессия?


----------



## AIR (17 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Есть Мрт шейного отдела.


Хорошо бы именно функциональные,  если есть нарушения двигательного характера, то заметнее .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Неврологического, т. е смещение либо компресс


Скорее разбалансирование нервной регуляции. .


----------



## Алла1982 (17 Сен 2018)

Очень похоже на ДППГ
Доброкачественное пароксизмальное позиционное головокружение. Вам бы консультацию отоневролога. Если подтвердится,то проводятся специальные маневры. Почитайте об этом, в нете много информации


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2018)

Какие жалобы на сегодня?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (17 Сен 2018)

Добрый вечер, сегодня утром встала, покачивало, мушки в глазах, в ухе левом звенело, померила давление было 105/78, но это моё рабочее. Потом сделала гимнастику по шишонину осторожно, делаю уже больше недели, немного полегче стало. А так все как обычно, после обеда стало хуже, хожу как будто провалилась, подташнивало, такое ощущение что слабость в ногах и могу потерять сознание, но связывают это с тем, что жарко на улице, живу в Испании. Вечером прогулка 9-10 км, тяжело,  отдышка и слабость сильная, плена перед глазами  но заставляю себя ходить, после этого самочувствие к вечеру лучше.

@Алла1982, спасибо, обследовалась у Лор, смотрели на мрт слуховые проходы, делали пробы, сказали все в норме, нистагма нет, хотя голова плыла после этих проб.


AIR написал(а):


> Хорошо бы именно функциональные,  если есть нарушения двигательного характера, то заметнее .
> 
> Скорее разбалансирование нервной регуляции. .


Хорошо сделаю, но чуть позже. А сглаживание лордоза может быть причиной? Пыталась найти здесь хорошего массажиста, но к сожалению сходила к одному на 10 сеансов, стало ещё хуже


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2018)

@Bogdanyuk, а в анализах - эритроциты, гемоглобин?


----------



## BlackND (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> такое ощущение что слабость в ногах и могу потерять сознание.


Слабость или как будто ноги через не могу идут. В шее ощущение перенапряжения и ноги как будто сковываются?



Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Вечером прогулка 9-10 км, тяжело,  отдышка и слабость сильная, плена перед глазами  но заставляю себя ходить, после этого самочувствие к вечеру лучше.


это надо..но я бы не делал сразу на шею динамические упражнялки. чтобы исключить перенапряжение.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А в анализах - эритроциты, гемоглобин?


В анализах все в норме, последние от 3.08, сдавала несколько раз

@BlackND, там больше на растяжение мышц шеи, без резких движений, повороты головы влево вправо с фиксацией на 10 сёк, голова вверх руки в стороны лопатки сведены и т. д

Забыла написать, в течении года была припухлость в области надключице в верхней части, и сейчас есть, но показалось чуть меньше стала. Один терапевт осматривая сказал что похоже на лестничную мышцу  но вообще все мышцы шеи у меня напряжены и в области плечей


----------



## BlackND (18 Сен 2018)

Вы там не ответили чутка..)

Слабость или как будто ноги через не могу идут. В шее ощущение перенапряжения и ноги как будто сковываются?

ПО упражнялкам в обострении надо очень осторожно делать.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

Слабость общая как при низком давлении и упадке сил, голова как в тумане плена в глазах, в ногах есть слабость но незначительная, в шее есть напряжение как будто не держится на голове, тянет назад ее


----------



## Андрей49 (18 Сен 2018)

Скажите  а как ваш аппетит? Сон? Вы когда допустим слушайте человека вы сосредоточены на его словах или состояние не может вас сосредоточить , как сидите за столом голова не тяжёлая? Не хочется ли ее как бы руками все время потдерживать? От физической нагрузки есть упадок сил?у вас это состояние не прекращается? Не дёргает ли вас во сне когда вы засыпаете? Сможете ли вы уснуть днём ? Не будут ли мышцы тела содрогаться .  ? Тошноты нет?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

Аппетит хороший,  тошнота бывает но редко, в основном когда долго не ем  Это связано с желудком. Сон когда как, бывает оч хорошо сплю, бывает просыпаюсь часто, с засыпаем проблем нет. Днём конечно если хочу спать уснуть не могу. Когда слушаю человека, внимание рассеивается, голова тяжёлая бывает временами, а так сижу вроде держу голову без поддержки, но часто её как будто накачали чем то и ощущаю её большой и тяжёлой. Во сне нет не дёргает, но в момент просыпания может быть состояние качания(как будто в поезде). От физической нагрузки всегда слабость, чуть поработаю по дому и вся устала, надо сесть или лечь сразу. повышенное потоотделение всегда сопровождает. Постоянно хочется спать


----------



## Андрей49 (18 Сен 2018)

Я понял.  А к вечеру иногда состояние лучше ?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

@Андрей49, да лучше всегда и силы появляются как ни странно...

Андрей, Вы тоже страдаете чем то подобным, я так понимаю?


----------



## BlackND (18 Сен 2018)

если к вечеру лучше то чаще всего Вегетатика замешана.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

[QUOTE="BlackND, т.е. все что было(неполный обморок, сильное головокружение) это могло быть вегетативным кризом? Но не на пустом же месте, я так понимаю шейный отдел позвоночника страдает при ВСД.


----------



## Андрей49 (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Андрей, Вы тоже страдаете чем то подобным, я так понимаю?


Да меня накрыла такая же тема, только хуже .после операции


----------



## BlackND (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> ...не на пустом же месте, я так понимаю шейный отдел позвоночника страдает при ВСД


оно чаще всего ищет все вместе и лечить это тоже надо комплексно..и шею и вегетатику.и сосуды..

просто неужели в Испании врачи не знают как с этим бороться..)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2018)

А я бы все же сделал обследование органа равновесия-вестибулометрия.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

Андрей49 написал(а):


> Да меня накрыла такая же тема, только хуже .после операции


Операция на позвоночнике, сосудах?
Когда это было?


BlackND написал(а):


> просто неужели в Испании врачи не знают как с этим бороться..)


Врачи не знают к чему это привязать)


----------



## Андрей49 (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Операция на позвоночнике, сосудах?
> Когда это было?


На позваночнике 20 июня


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А я бы все же сделал обследование органа равновесия-вестибулометрия.


Доктор, делал пробы Лор врач на кушетке, голову спуска за край кушетке поворачивал и резко поднимал туловище, нистагма сказал нет. Так же проводилась аудиометрия все в норме. Пальце носовая проба в норме Т. е этих исследований может быть недостаточно для постановки диагноза?


Андрей49 написал(а):


> На позваночнике 20 июня


С чем связано, грыжи? И почему сразу операцию предложили?


BlackND написал(а):


> оно чаще всего ищет все вместе и лечить это тоже надо комплексно..и шею и вегетатику.и сосуды..


Так вот и хочется разобраться, вылечиться жить работать полноценно, а не жить как овощ, а то получается и не живём...


----------



## Андрей49 (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> С чем связано, грыжи? И почему сразу операцию предложили?


Нестабильный перелом позваночника.  Поставили тпф титановые болты .И залили жидким цементом пораженный позванок . И меня начало накрывать примерно через 20 дней после операции слабость. Хуже хуже хуже.  Состояние предобморочное.  И понеслось


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

@Андрей49, как я Вам сочувствую Андрей! Это тяжёлые состояния, что врачи сейчас предлагают?


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2018)

Я тоже мучаюсь примерно как и вы тут @Андрей49, @Bogdanyuk, 
Правда еще от периода года зависит. Зимой хуже, летом лучше. У меня и аритмия пол года была, потом прошла. И сна не было и скорая ледокаином откачивала весной.
Слабость у меня была с прошлой осени и до лета, но потом постепенно прошла. Но голова болит и кружится каждый день, без этого никуда. Работать, жить не дает. Не очень получается с этим бороться, с пояснице немного по проще (там у меня тоже проблемы не меньше чем с головой). С поясницей там хоть упражнения можно делать, они понятные, что и как и какой эффект, а с шей тут все не понятно. Упражнения не очень помогают в данном случаи. Про лекарства я молчу, т них толку нет.

У меня нестабильность в шеи. Делать операцию скручивать болтами это все, не знаю, мне кажется смысла нет. Одни позвонки скрутишь, в других вылезет. На рентгене нестабильность всех шейный позвонков.


----------



## Андрей49 (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Как я Вам сочувствую Андрей! Это тяжёлые состояния, что врачи сейчас предлагают?


Ну по анализам я здоров по крови.  Нейрохирургия отпадает.    Я не знаю что делать


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

@Александр_100, а пробовали куда то обращаться к врачам, по отзывам которые ставят людей на ноги?


Андрей49 написал(а):


> Ну по анализам я здоров по крови.  Нейрохирургия отпадает.    Я не знаю что делать


Надо искать врачей которые помогут


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Доктор, делал пробы Лор врач на кушетке, голову спуска за край кушетке поворачивал и резко поднимал туловище, нистагма сказал нет. Так же проводилась аудиометрия все в норме. Пальце носовая проба в норме Т. е этих исследований может быть недостаточно для постановки диагноза?


Это на ДППГ, а надо на вестибулопатию-нейрониит.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (18 Сен 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это на ДППГ, а надо на вестибулопатию-нейрониит.


Хорошо поняла, надеюсь это делают в испанских клиниках) какой врач должен направить? 
Может ещё что то дополнительно, МРТ сосудов шеи может прояснить ситуацию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2018)

Пока можно сделать УЗДГ


----------



## Bogdanyuk (19 Сен 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, доброе утро! УЗДГ делала, прикладываю.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Сен 2018)

Здорова.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Сен 2018)

@AIR, доктор, здравствуйте!
Отправляю фото рентген с функциональными пробами, посмотрите пожалуйста.


----------



## AIR (30 Сен 2018)

Утро доброе! Жаль, что сэкономили на четвертом снимке  (боковом статичном), не совсем есть с чем сравнивать. . На фронтальной снимке видим небольшую ротацию и боковой наклон в суставах головы с ограничением сгибания-разгибания. .. Приводящие к этому мышечно-тонические нарушения могут способствовать нарушению венозного оттока и головокружению в некоторых случаях . 
При разгибании головы имеется заметное смещение позвонков С3-С4-С5  (на планшете величину не померяю ), при сгибании смещение в другую сторону значительно меньше. . Соответственно,  при движении в этих позвонково-двигательных сегментах возможно воздействие на нервное сплетение позвоночных артерий с последующей рефлекторной сосудистой реакцией..
Вывод: имеющиеся изменения на шейном уровне при определенных обстоятельствах могут способствовать данным проявлениям, но степень влияния можно определить только при качественном мануальном обследовании и , скорее всего, небольшом лечебном курсе..


----------



## Bogdanyuk (30 Сен 2018)

Доктор спасибо огромное за Ваш развёрнутый ответ, я правильно понимаю что происходит спазм позвоночной артерии при поворах и наклонах головы, а с какой стороны сложно сказать? Ещё на снимке мрт шейного отдела есть грыжи, при УЗДГ при поворотах головы не было отклонений по позвоночных артерия, я так понимаю что это обследование не показало? Последнее время беспокоит боли в плечах и хруст в лопатках, это последствия или самостоятельное заболевание? Я так понимаю мне надо искать грамотного мануальном терапевта... Здесь в Испании сколько не обращалась ничего конкретного, думаю его здесь сложно найти. А Вы где принимаете?


----------



## AIR (30 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> , я правильно понимаю что происходит спазм позвоночной артерии при поворах и наклонах головы, а с какой стороны сложно сказать?


Сосудистая реакция вполне вероятна..


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> при УЗДГ при поворотах головы не было отклонений по позвоночных артерия, я так понимаю что это обследование не показало?


Возможно реакция в определенных условиях движения. .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Последнее время беспокоит боли в плечах и хруст в лопатках, это последствия или самостоятельное заболевание?


Возможно это просто изменения в мышцах из-за неадекватных  статических нагрузок..


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> А Вы где принимаете?


В НИКИО,  Москва.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (30 Сен 2018)

Благодарю, тогда может подскажите пока каких движений избегать, можно ли делать зарядку по Шишонину?
И можно ли прибегнуть к методам кинезио логики? Посоветовали врача, лечит этим методом +лечебный массаж. Если мануальном терапевта здесь не найду, к какому др специалисту можно обратиться? Пока до Вас доберусь время пройдёт...
И надо ли сделать ангиографии сосудов шеи с устьями, покажет ли она что то?
У меня есть припухлость в области лестничных мышц, как с ними бороться?


----------



## AIR (30 Сен 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Благодарю, тогда может подскажите пока каких движений избегать,


Резких рывковых. .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> можно ли делать зарядку по шишонину?


Это посмотреть надо, я ей не интересовался. .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> И можно ли прибегнуть к методам кинезио лог


Пытался понять это, пробовал читать Васильевич,  на повышении квалификации вникал,  но так и не сообразил , что это такое и куда оно..


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> И надо ли сделать ангиографии сосудов шеи с устьями, покажет ли она что то?


Не уверен,  но может кто то обоснует . .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> У меня есть припухлость в области лестничных мышц, как с ними бороться?


Сначала мануальный осмотр,  чтобы понять что именно это и какой природы. .


----------



## Bogdanyuk (30 Сен 2018)

@AIR, хорошо, поняла Вас, попробую кого то найти, если совсем нет буду планировать поездку к Вам, где и как можно записаться?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (9 Дек 2018)

@AIR, доктор, добрый день!
Подскажите пожалуйста, были сделаны обследования

Если мы говорим о спазмировании ПА, можете посмотреть ещё мои обследования и прокомментировать, есть ли на них изменения? И были бы они видны при наличии патологии, которую Вы описывали?
Заранее благодарна


----------



## AIR (9 Дек 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Доктор добрый день!


Вечер добрый! 


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Если мы говорим о спазмировании ПА, можете посмотреть ещё мои обследования и прокомментировать, есть ли на них изменения?


Мы говорим больше о наличии нарушений мышечно-тонического характера на кранио-вертебральном уровне. .. менее значимо на среднем и нижнем шейном уровне. . Обследования можно смотреть и обсуждать сколько угодно,  но нужно принимать во внимание то, что наиболее важно и эффективно в данном случае - *качественный мануальный осмотр.* .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Заранее благодарна


----------



## Bogdanyuk (9 Дек 2018)

@AIR, благодарю Вас за быстрый ответ, собираюсь в Россию, если буду в Москве то к Вам, если в Питере, то порекомендуйте к кому обратиться. И надо ли ещё пройти какие то обследования (возможно рентген через открытый рот, ангиография сосудов шеи или ещё что то...)Времени будет не так много, хотелось бы подготовиться заранее


----------



## AIR (9 Дек 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> И надо ли ещё пройти какие то обследования (возможно рентген через открытый рот, ангиография сосудов шеи или ещё что то...)


Я могу и повторить...:


AIR написал(а):


> но нужно принимать во внимание то, что наиболее важно и эффективно в данном случае - *качественный мануальный осмотр.*





Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> если в Питере, то порекомендуйте к кому обратиться.


. Я с мануальными терапевтами последнее время практически не общаюсь..


----------



## Bogdanyuk (9 Дек 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Я могу и повторить...:
> 
> 
> . Я с мануальными терапевтами последнее время практически не общаюсь..


Благодарствую за ответы, доктор.


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> ...если в Питере, то порекомендуйте к кому обратиться


Абель Александр Вячеславович, консультант нашего форума.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (10 Дек 2018)

@La murr, благодарю за рекомендации!


----------



## Bogdanyuk (10 Дек 2018)

@La murr, добрый день, а доктор Лукьянов как прописан в профиле? Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2018)

@Bogdanyuk, @doc - доктор Лукьянов.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (12 Дек 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Хорошо бы именно функциональные,  если есть нарушения двигательного характера, то заметнее .
> 
> Скорее разбалансирование нервной регуляции. .


Доктор, подскажите, пожалуйста ещё, что Вы имели ввиду под разбалансировкой нервной регуляции, и как это диагностируется?


----------



## AIR (12 Дек 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Доктор, подскажите, пожалуйста ещё, что Вы имели ввиду под разбалансировкой нервной регуляции, и как это диагностируется?


Вы указали ранее :


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> приливы жара, панические атаки,


Осмотр невролога. .


----------



## Bogdanyuk (12 Дек 2018)

AIR написал(а):


> Вы указали ранее :
> 
> Осмотр невролога. .


Спасибо за ответ, доктор. 
Невролог смотрел, сказал вообще ищите причину в сердце, ранее был поставлен пролапс митрального клапана, холтер монитор 3х дневный ничего особенного не показал, по всем результатам обследований и анализов сказал что по его части ничего


----------



## AIR (12 Дек 2018)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Невролог смотрел, ........... сказал что по его части ничего


Соответственно остается только первичная рекомендация - опытный "мягкотканевой"  специалист...


----------



## Bogdanyuk (12 Дек 2018)

Благодарю за ответ, а есть исследование которые выявляют разбалансировку нервной регуляции?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (14 Дек 2018)

Доктор, а подскажите, пожалуйста, если обратиться к остеопат по месту жительства, он способен решить задачу? Или все таки мануальный терапевт нужен?


----------



## AIR (14 Дек 2018)

Основное зависит в данном случае от специалиста , не важно,  мануальный терапевт или остеопат, если есть природные данные, голова и руки, то вполне может и помочь.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (14 Дек 2018)

@AIR, благодарю доктор!


----------



## Bogdanyuk (25 Янв 2019)

@андре3535, можете скинуть видео гимнастики по укреплению мышц шеи и расслабления подзатылочной? Спасибо.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (26 Янв 2019)

AIR написал(а):


> Утро доброе! Жаль, что сэкономили на четвертом снимке  (боковом статичном), не совсем есть с чем сравнивать. . На фронтальной снимке видим небольшую ротацию и боковой наклон в суставах головы с ограничением сгибания-разгибания. .. Приводящие к этому мышечно-тонические нарушения могут способствовать нарушению венозного оттока и головокружению в некоторых случаях.


Доктор, здравствуйте! Это состояние может говорить о смещение атланта и спазмироаании блуждающего нерва? Кинезиолог пытался поставить на место, но улучшения после его сеанса я не почувствовала .. У него такая версия, но серьёзной диагностики руками он не производил, сказал что видно при наклоне головы вперед


----------



## Niks44 (28 Янв 2019)




----------



## Bogdanyuk (28 Янв 2019)

@Niks44, благодарю!


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, Главное не сильно упирайтесь с этой гимнастикой. Старайтесь не просто шею в спазм вводить, а её и расслаблять.


----------



## Niks44 (28 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, можно ещё теннисным мячиком прокатывать тоже хорошо разминает, лечь на спину в руку мяч завести под подзатылочную зону и прокатывать помогая головой только без фанатизма


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

Niks44 написал(а):


> @Bogdanyuk, можно ещё теннисным мячиком прокатывать тоже хорошо разминает, лечь на спину в руку мяч завести под подзатылочную зону и прокатывать помогая головой только без фанатизма


Народ, кому-то эти упражнения на шею помогают? Давить там, растягивать? У меня стабильно только ухудшение. Пришёл к выводу, что шею стоит трогать в последнюю очередь. Сначала отделы внизу поправить максимально...


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

Стандартный лфк (давить лоб, растягивать шею, наклоны ) практически всегда у меня вызывают спазм и обострение... Печаль =(


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Янв 2019)

@Arthurius, 


Arthurius написал(а):


> Народ, кому-то эти упражнения на шею помогают? Давить там, растягивать? У меня стабильно только ухудшение. Пришёл к выводу, что шею стоит трогать в последнюю очередь. Сначала отделы внизу поправить максимально...





Arthurius написал(а):


> Стандартный лфк (давить лоб, растягивать шею, наклоны ) практически всегда у меня вызывают спазм и обострение... Печаль =(


Вот и у меня также!
Лучше грудным заниматься чем шею мучить.


----------



## BlackND (28 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Стандартный лфк (давить лоб, растягивать шею, наклоны ) практически всегда у меня вызывают спазм и обострение... Печаль =(



а у меня если давить то потом реально голова лучше поворачивается допустим в обычном режиме она так легко не поворачивается а после изометрических поворачивается вообще легко..)даже боясь как бы не перепровернуть..даже если один раз по 3 секунды сделать на каждую стороны на виски..но один фиг потом снова не так легко крутится..


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

@BlackND, а с грудным отделом как у Вас дела? Сколиоза или кифоза нет? Подвижность грудного и рёбер не нарушена?


----------



## BlackND (28 Янв 2019)

Нет такого нету но основная проблема началась в том году скачки давление , тахикардия, пьяная голова при ходьбе причем чем быстрее идешь тем больше она ехала, пропил пол года АД, год ЛФК начаинал с изометрии потом перешел на растяжки, потом бассеин добавил, щас тренажерка..по субботам бассеин а 5 дней в неделю круговые тренировки и кардио в тренажерке..
учитывая что шею сжимало так что ноги не шли..прям вот вообще как будто кто меня за шею кулаком сжимал..страшно было.. щас хоть такого нету..плюс ЛФК каждое утро..что то из цигун..мануальщиков я боюсь хотя понимаю что возможно оно и решит проблему но ведь может и хуже сделать..(


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

@BlackND, и что в шее нашли?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (28 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Народ, кому-то эти упражнения на шею помогают? Давить там, растягивать? У меня стабильно только ухудшение. Пришёл к выводу, что шею стоит трогать в последнюю очередь. Сначала отделы внизу поправить максимально...


Мне тоже всегда плохо, но я  практиковала гимнастику по Шишонину.. Голова дурная и резкость зрения пропадает после занятий


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Мне тоже всегда плохо, ноя практмковала гимнастику по Шишонину.. Голова дурная и резкость зрения пропадает после занятий


Интересно, видимо у каждого свои нюансы... А у вас проблемы только в шее?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (28 Янв 2019)

Насколько я поняла, проблема в ротации и скованности сустава С1 шейного позвонка, и нестабильности С4, С5, С 6,но это мне доктор AIR предположил, вообще куча обследований была, вердикт так никто не вынес. Состояния головокружения, голова пьяная, затуманенность зрения, мушки в глазах, диреализация бывает, полуобморочное состояния, и как будто качает как на волнах. Не могу найти подход как с этим справиться, лечение бетасерк ом, мексидол ом, грандаксин ом и атаракс ом ни дало никаких улучшений


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

Нестабильность большая? и что значит скованность С1? Он заблокирован? Вы были у @AIR на приеме?


----------



## Bogdanyuk (28 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> нестабильность большая? и что значит скованность С1? Он заблокирован? Вы были у @AIR на приеме?


На приёме не была, смотрел по снимкам, скованность это ограничение движения в суставе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2019)

Скованность - ограничение подвижности -  блок.
Блок бывает патологическим - невозвратным.
И функциональным - возвратным.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (28 Янв 2019)

Доктор, т.е какой то дефект при рождении, и приобретённых который можно исправить, правильно понимаю?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2019)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Доктор, т.е какой то дефект при рождении, и приобретённых который можно исправить, правильно понимаю?



Если функционально, можно.
А если срослось, нельзя.


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

Доктор, а как определить, что срослось? По мрт и рентгену можно?


----------



## AIR (28 Янв 2019)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Доктор, здравствуйте!


Вечер добрый!


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Это состояние может говорить о смещение атланта и спазмироаании блуждающего нерва?


Мышечно-тоническая асимметрия на кранио-вертебральном уровне приводит к смещению позвонков относительно соседних и, как результат,  атлант вполне может сместиться. .. Местное мышечное напряжение не только смещает позвонки,  но и может способствовать компрессии позвоночных артерий,  затруднять венозный отток,  сдавливать местно проходящие нервные веточки.. Спазмирование блуждающего нерва, какой-то новый термин..


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> Кинезиолог пытался поставить на место, но улучшения после его сеанса я не почувствовала


Радоваться надо, что и ухудшения не почувствовала. .


Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> У него такая версия, но серьёзной диагностики руками он не производил, сказал что видно при наклоне головы вперед


Потому что нет достаточного опыта..


----------



## Arthurius (28 Янв 2019)

@AIR вот интересно причина такого напряжения в краниовертебральной зоне, ведь чтобы подвонок сместить с ротацией нужна приличная сила? А там мышцы то сами по себе не такие сильные вроде как... Мне вот кажется, что в шее все эти смещения либо компенсаторные под ниже лежащие отделы позвоночника либо от неправильной статической нагрузки, бывают и травматические причины...


----------



## AIR (28 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Мне вот кажется, что в шее все эти смещения либо компенсаторные под ниже лежащие отделы позвоночника либо от неправильной статической нагрузки, бывают и травматические причины...


Правильно кажется, а мышцы эти смещения фиксируют и даже начинают усиливать...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Янв 2019)

Именно так.
Сперва по МРТ и рентгену, потом руками.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (28 Янв 2019)

@AIR, это вполне вероятно, благодарю за ответ!
Знаю что многие этот атлант вправляют, есть какие то методики правки атланта аппаратом, якобы воздействия на мышцы вибрациями, все это как то загадочно! Но когда такие состояния мешают жить, соглашаешься на все.


Arthurius написал(а):


> @AIR вот интересно причина такого напряжения в краниовертебральной зоне, ведь чтобы подвонок сместить с ротацией нужна приличная сила? А там мышцы то сами по себе не такие сильные вроде как... Мне вот кажется, что в шее все эти смещения либо компенсаторные под ниже лежащие отделы позвоночника либо от неправильной статической нагрузки, бывают и травматические причины...


Травм не было, были сильные растяжки позвоночника, в детстве занималась танцами, в следствии чего нестабильность позвонков, но ранее это было как то приглушенно, основная проблема началась после 43 лет, причём сама по себе  никаких ударов рывков и травм не было, просто встала в обычный день и пошло, поехало...


----------



## BlackND (29 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> @BlackND, и что в шее нашли?


Все как у всех нестабильности да ШОХ..когда смотрели меня очно сказали если коротко то типо махровой Остеохондроз и все..типо зарядка ЛФК бассеин ваше все.


----------



## Arthurius (29 Янв 2019)

Бассейн... Всем подряд этот бассейн прописывают, а толку мало. Вообще пора бы и пересмотреть уже рекомендации по лечению ШОХ-а


----------



## BlackND (29 Янв 2019)

Arthurius написал(а):


> Вообще пора бы и пересмотреть уже рекомендации по лечению ШОХ-а


надо просто ввести сидячую работу во вредность..)и бабла доплачивать и на пенсию раньше..)а сейчас продлили пенс возраст..да с сидячей работой и повальной компьтеризацией ты не доживешь до нее..))на то и расчет.,)


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

Согласна, ничего не помогает, только усиливает симптомы! Голова становится ещё дурнее, умственной деятельностью вообще невозможно заниматься. Доктора, скажите, нам привыкать к такому состоянию, это до конца жизни теперь такое "существование" ?


BlackND написал(а):


> надо просто ввести сидячую работу во вредность..)и бабла доплачивать и на пенсию раньше..)а сейчас продлили пенс возраст..да с сидячей работой и повальной компьтеризацией ты не доживешь до нее..))на то и расчет.,)


Неее, на пенсию не хочу!!! Хочется жить полноценной радостной жизнью, но к сожалению  никак не получается ..
У кого был опыт лечения этих состояний у психотерапевт в АД и др угнетающими препаратами? Все неврологии туда посылают


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Именно так.
> Сперва по МРТ и рентгену, потом руками.


Так вот в том то и дела, наши доктора в поликлиниках читать эти исследования не умеют( сколько не обращалась  одна фраза ШОП  идите на массаж шейно - воротниковой зоны и физио


----------



## Arthurius (29 Янв 2019)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> У кого был опыт лечения этих состояний у психотерапевт в АД и др угнетающими препаратами? Все неврологии туда посылают


Отличная тема АД и психолог, серьёзно. Не понимаю  почему их так боятся наши люди. Наверное, не понимают зачем АД назначают в случае болей - они увеличивают болевой порог, уравновешивают психоэмоциональное состояние, человек легче переносит боль и мозг начинает сосредототачиваться на работе по устранению проблем с физикой, а не перегружается обработкой болевых сигналов, плюс психосаматика, для этого психолог. К тому же иногда при хронической боли, центр этой боли как-бы перемещается уже в мозг, то есть патология может затихнуть, но мозг будет все равно считать, что болит... Ад, антиконвульсанты, психотерапевт.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

@Arthurius, благодарю за ответ, хорошо, что есть положительные отзывы, значит пора туда) может это действительно решит проблему, какое лечение Вам выписывали, и что ставили?


----------



## Arthurius (29 Янв 2019)

Это не решит проблему, а даст силы для борьбы


----------



## Eduard1223 (29 Янв 2019)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> У кого был опыт лечения этих состояний у психотерапевт в АД и др угнетающими препаратами? Все неврологии туда посылают


@Bogdanyuk, в этой теме


----------



## BlackND (29 Янв 2019)

Bogdanyuk написал(а):


> У кого был опыт лечения этих состояний у психотерапевт в АД и др угнетающими препаратами? Все неврологии туда посылают


я пропил АД Селектра полгода..могу сказать что он что то делает вроде получше стало но полностью не ушло возможно препарат надо было сильнее..я ХЗ еще плюс транки говорят помогают.


Arthurius написал(а):


> Отличная тема АД и психолог, серьёзно. Не понимаю  почему их так боятся наши люди. Наверное, не понимают зачем АД назначают в случае болей - они увеличивают болевой порог


кстати да когда пил заметил такой прикол даже когда кожу обдерешь на пальце не так болит я помню себе по пальцу резанул ножом кусман отрезал с кончика..так даже и не заметил толком небыло острой боли замотал палец и дальше резать пошел.)все в кровищще уделал..)


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> я пропил АД Селектра полгода..могу сказать что он что то делает вроде получше стало но полностью не ушло возможно препарат надо было сильнее..я ХЗ еще плюс транки говорят помогают.


Вдохновили, пойду сдаваться ПТ, но для начала хочу проработать мышцы, чтоб понять станет ли легче, если снять спазм и улучшить работу кровотока


----------



## BlackND (29 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, я как тока получше стало сразу в бассеин побежал и потом в тренажерку..вроде хуже не становится в процессе пока работаешь в тренажерке вроде накрывает но это и нормально а потом нормально все..

но я пол года стабильно занимался ЛФК лучше не становилось..)а да на АД вес набираешь я 8 кило набрал щас сгоняю в тренажерке 3 дня силовая 2 дня по 30 минут кардио на эллипсе..суббота бассеин


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

@BlackND, ой, мне это совсем не нужно, он так плохо уходит


----------



## BlackND (29 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, это минус АД при длительном приеме он меняет обмен веществ и набираешь..но зато голова меньше ехать начинает..)так что каждый свое выбирает..)
Но говорят потом уходит я вон за месяц 4-5 кило скинул уже..)


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

@BlackND, надо начинать все равно, придётся изменить питание, пешие прогулки, больше ничем не могу заниматься, энергии вообще нет


----------



## BlackND (29 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, вот а на нем появится энергия будет хотеться что то делать, гулять и прочее. сны будут сниться хорошие, сон будет качественней, и.т.д Но препарат возможно надо будет подбирать кому что в общем подходит мне вальдоксан допустим не пошел..а Селектра пошла..кому как..пить реально надо долго начинает работать через 2-3 месяца плюс минус


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

@BlackND, спасибо Вам, буду заниматься этим вопросом, нужен ещё качественный доктор, здесь в Испании я была удивлена, таких практически нет, оборудование на высшем уровне, а специалисты никакие


----------



## Риммик (29 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, а вы сдавали кровь на женские гормоны? Нет ли завышения эстрадиола в соотношении с заниженным прогестероном? Пьяная, туманная голова, сдавление головы обручем, каска ВСДэшника начинают проявляться у женщин в пременопаузу.  Возраст у вас подходящий. И еще множество других вегетативных симптомом развивается  у женщин в этот период: вестибулопатия, ощущения раскачивания из стороны в сторону при ходьбе и стоянии, головокружения. Я сама пережила подобный период. АД мне помогли, как ничто другое. Ни ЛФК, ни массажи и т.п. ничего мне дало такого облегчающего эффекта. как АД. Упражнения Шишонина для меня это вообще ужас ужасный, и чего их так любят упоминать, как лечебное воздействие на шейный отдел. Я думала, голова после них отвалится вместе с шеей. И, кстати, далеко не на всех АД набирают вес. На СИОЗСиН, наоборот можно похудеть, они немного снижают аппетит. Так что вы можете бесконечно делать снимки и искать нестабильность и мыш.-тон. ассиметрию в различных отделах позвоночника, но пока психика не стабилизируется, мышечные спазмы не уйдут.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

@Риммик, спасибо, а как у Вас все начиналось, какой приступ первый, с чего начался, как смогли понять что вегетативным нарушения?

Прошла множество ЭКО, по гормона все было в норме год назад, сейчас не знаю, но все началось полтора года назад с резкого головокружения


----------



## Риммик (29 Янв 2019)

Да в один прекрасный день все и началось в 48 лет. Рассказывать можно бесконечно долго. Симптомов множество, и как у вас, и еще 50 других(( Нужно стабилизировать психику, это самое главное.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

Сейчас Вы справились, симптомы ушли, сколько потребовалось времени?


----------



## Риммик (29 Янв 2019)

Да, справилась. Ко 2-ому месяцу употребления АД почувствовала эффект от применения.


----------



## Bogdanyuk (29 Янв 2019)

@Риммик, ну и замечательно, пойду и я сдаваться, я пропила атаракс и сертралин, на меня не подействовало.


Риммик написал(а):


> Да, справилась. Ко 2-ому месяцу употребления АД почувствовала эффект от применения.


Дайте ссылку на Вашу тему, почитать


----------



## La murr (31 Янв 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, собственной темы у @Риммик, к сожалению, нет.


----------



## natazp1813 (11 Мар 2019)

Я тоже пью АД стимулатон , состояние улучшилось , некоторые симптомы ушли , но я пью 50 мг всего 2 недели. 
А до этого чем только не лечилась


----------



## BlackND (12 Мар 2019)

мне на АД тоже стало получше потом больше ЛФК движняка и бассеин не идеально но хоть жить можно..я пол года пил Селектру.


----------



## Александр_100 (12 Мар 2019)

@BlackND, АД мышцы расслабляет по всему телу, тем самым и помогает в лечении проблемы.


----------



## Подмосковный (15 Мар 2019)

@Bogdanyuk, как сейчас ваше самочувствие? Ходили к психотерапевту? Начали прием АД?


----------



## mailfort (28 Дек 2019)

@natazp1813, как ваше состояние? Помог стимулатон?


----------

